# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  New bars since 2011

## brazz

Hi all, Are there any new bars or restaurants that have opened in the last few years?  I haven't been to Portie since 2011 and wondering if there have been any closings or openings.  Thanks!!

----------


## sammyb

Trident Villas is now open, has a restaurant called Mike's Supper Club-live jazz and dinner on Saturday.  I think GeeJam was already open in 2011.  Chill Out Bar in Long Bay is no more, Fern Hill restaurant is no more.  There is a sports bar in town with good food and drinks called Time Out Sports Bar as well as a coffee shop that's new in town.

----------

